# Wiring diagram for altima



## xunforgivenx86 (Oct 13, 2005)

finally found the diagrams through my searching: contains location, polarity of the wire, color and function of the wire.

12volts
green
+
ignition harness

Starter black/red + ignition harness 
Second Starter black/yellow + ignition harness 
Ignition black/red + ignition harness 
Second Ignition N/A 
Third Ignition N/A 
Accessory red + ignition harness 
Second Accessory white/blue + ignition harness 
Keysense red/blue to black/red + ignition harness 
Power Lock pink - pin 37 @ BCM by fuse box 
Power Unlock brown - pin 44 @ BCM by fuse box 
Lock Motor yellow/red 5wi pin 30 @ BCM by fuse box 
Unlock Motor green/white 5wi pin 23 @ BCM by fuse box 
Parking Lights+ red/blue + driver kick panel 
Parking Lights- N/A 
Hazards green/red - pin 61 @ BCM by fuse box 
Turn Signal(L) green/black + pin 22 @ BCM by fuse box 
Turn Signal(R) green/yellow + pin 21 @ BCM by fuse box 
Reverse Light green/white + driver kick panel 
Door Trigger see notes - BCM to right of fuse box 
Dome Supervision comes on with unlock 
Trunk/Hatch Pin purple/white - pin 18 @ BCM by fuse box 
Hood Pin yellow/black - hood pin switch 
Trunk/Hatch Release red/black or blue/red - pin 76 @ BCM by fuse box 
Power Sliding Door N/A 
Factory Alarm Arm pink/blue - driver switch in door 
Factory Alarm Disarm white/blue - driver switch in door 
Disarm No Unlock 
Tachometer white/green ac ECM behind glove box 
Wait to start N/A 
Brake Wire red/green + brake pedal switch 
Parking Brake green - parking brake switch 
Horn Trigger green/white - steering column 
Memory Seat 1 N/A 
Memory Seat 2 N/A 
Memory Seat 3 N/A


----------



## wald7887 (Sep 29, 2006)

*VSS location*

thanks for your info about the wiring . could you please help me in locating the vss pin in the ecm.


----------



## moeoliver (Jan 2, 2015)

*Connecting Yada Backup Camera*

I need to connect a Yada back-up camera to the reverse tail light on a 2005 Nissan Altima. I just don't know what color the wires are? Can you help?
Thanks! 
Moe


----------

